# Question about otg cable and n7.



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got mine in today and I know you can store game ROMs on the USB and play them OK. I was wondering if you could move game data like GTA SD card data to a USB stick and play that way. Or will it look for a specific directory? Sorry for the noobish question.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think that would work because it would be looking in that specific spot for the files and not the usb drive attached to the OTG cable, but I could be wrong.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to give it a shot maybe make a mock directory where it would normally be. Putting those games on USB means more to me then ROMs. I figured someone's tried it.


----------

